# Looking For More Info On This Omega



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi folks. I have this manual wind Omega with a cal.620. Am I correct in thinking this caliber was first produced in 1961? and if so when did they cease using it I am trying to date it an ultra slim case therefore I am to afraid to attempt to get the case back off. It has beautiful stick hands & gold Omega symbol Thought I would post here on the off chance someone may have more info as to it's origins possible collection etc it is 33mm excluding crown.

Also does anyone know what happened to that excellent Omega customer service online resource that allowed you to check back on older collections?

























​
Off to the watchmakers this week to get the back off.

TIA

Steve


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have a look here: Omega Vintage Site

Taken from above website:

De Ville

Gents' leather strap

Reference

ST 111.0046

International collection

1962 - 1966

Movement

Type: Manual winding (mechanical)

Caliber number: 620

Superflat

Created in 1960

17 jewels

Case

Stainless steel

Dimensions: Ã˜31,5 mm

Case back

Press-in

Full metal

Dial

Different types available, with hand-rivetted gold hour markers and "stick" hands.

Crystal

Hesalite

Bracelet

Leather

Water resistance

No (patent crown)

This watch may have existed with different dials.

More product information

Case : round (31,5 mm diameter)

For leather straps of 16 mm lug-size

International Collection : 1962-1966

Swiss retail price (1962) : CHF 190.-

Also available in 14K gold-plated (20 mic.) with SS case back (MD or ME 111.0046, CHF 200.-), in 18K solid yellow or pink gold (BA or BB 111.0046, CHF 440.-) and in 18K solid white gold (BC 111.0046, CHF 570.-).

Replaced ref. 111.0077

Later replaced by ref. 111.0022

SCH










Later,

William


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks William.

Much appreciated. Have bookmarked the link for future ref :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Once you have the back off and noted the serial no on the movement you will be able to get an acurate date of manufacture from the site in Williams link

cheers

Andy


----------

